# Tiempo futuro I



## Diana1989

Hola buenos días nuevamente, 

El día de hoy tengo alguna consulta al momento de postular una pregunta con el tiempo verbal futuro I en alemán, la oración es la siguiente:

*+ Wenn ich Ihnen Personalien andere Persone geben würde, was würde sie dafür hinterfragen?*

Sería la traducción, si le diera sus datos personales a otra personal, ¿qué pensaría usted al respecto?

Vielen Dank im Voraus   Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Tonerl

Diana1989 said:


> Wenn ich Ihnen die Personalien andere*r *Persone*n *geben würde,
> _*was würde sie dafür hinterfragen? *_
> /QUOTE]
> Diana,
> 
> La segunda parte de esta oración no tiene ningún sentido; de dónde la has sacado ?
> 
> Te propongo lo siguiente:
> 
> Wenn ich Ihnen die Personalien andere*r *Persone*n *geben würde,
> 
> _*was "werden" Sie mich dann fragen  ? Futuro I
> was "werden" Sie mich dann gefragt  haben ? Furuo II*_


----------



## anahiseri

Lo más correcto sería
Wenn ich* Ihre *Personalien* einer anderen Person *geben würde*, *was* würden Sie . . .  *.(no se entiende lo que quieres decir)


----------



## Tonerl

Lo más correcto sería
Wenn ich* Ihre *Personalien* einer anderen Person *geben würde*, *was* würden Sie* ...

Warum hältst den Originalsatz für _*"unkorrekt"*_ respektive deinen Vorschlag für _*"más correcto"*_ ???

_*Ich kann dir/Ihnen doch auf Verlangen/Ersuchen die Personalien anderer Personen (über)geben; worin siehst du das/ein Problem ?*_

Ja, der zweite Teil ist, wie wir beide wissen, etwas daneben, _*deswegen wäre es durchaus interessant, eine Antwort von Diana zu bekommen und vielleicht wird dann ein Paar Schuhe draus !? *_


----------



## anahiseri

Diana1989 said:


> Sería la traducción, si le diera sus datos personales a otra personal, ¿qué pensaría usted al respecto?


wenn wir uns nach ihrer übersetzung richten, wollte Diana etwas anderes sagen, Tonerl.


----------



## Tonerl

wenn wir uns nach ihrer Übersetzung richten, wollte Diana etwas anderes sagen, Tonerl.

Ja, du hast Recht, aber wie du siehst hatte sie ihren spanischen Satz versucht auf Deutsch zu interpretieren:


_*si le diera sus datos personales a otra personal*_
Wenn ich Ihnen Personalien andere Persone geben würde, _*was würde sie dafür hinterfragen? *_

Meine Übersetzung:
wenn Sie Ihre persönlichen Daten an andere Mitarbeiter weitergeben würden...

_*Ich wiederhole mich, aber es wäre schon schön, wenn wir eine Antwort bekämen ! *_


----------

